# HSS928 Skid Shoe Hardware



## hockeyman5150 (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone have the specs for the nuts and bolts to attach skid shoes to the auger housing on the HSS928? I have a set of poly skids from my old HS55, but need a new set of hardware to attach them with. Can’t find this anywhere. If anyone has a wheeled 928, a quick measurement for the bolt length would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Home depot should have Metric nuts and bolts for you. 



The housing already has threaded nuts welded onto it so all you'd need are the 4 bolts and 4 washers. 



M8X20mm or M8X25mm should do the job. 

For example, these here below.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...ex-Head-Cap-Screws-2-per-Bag-802228/204281906


do not use stainless steel bolts; stainless steel bolts are fine if you are doing anything less than 20 ft/lb of torque, anything above than that will strip them eventually, being that they are getting used for the side shoes I'd advise on torquing them a bit more than the recommended 18lb for most M8 bolts.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

hockeyman5150 said:


> Does anyone have the specs for the nuts and bolts to attach skid shoes to the auger housing on the HSS928? I have a set of poly skids from my old HS55, but need a new set of hardware to attach them with. Can’t find this anywhere. If anyone has a wheeled 928, a quick measurement for the bolt length would be appreciated. Thanks!


Hi,

I'm pretty sure you need - 

BOLT, FLANGE (8X16)
part no. #95701-08016-08 & an 8mm washer

Stainless fittings are fine as long as you use lots of anti seize / Coppelslip - which for things like skid shoe bolts should be used anyway


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree. I lost a bolt on a side shoe that was torqued to 18.



JnC said:


> ...do not use stainless steel bolts; stainless steel bolts are fine if you are doing anything less than 20 ft/lb of torque, anything above than that will strip them eventually, being that they are getting used for the side shoes I'd advise on torquing them a bit more than the recommended 18lb for most M8 bolts.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I just went out and measured the side skid shoe bolt on the HSS928AWD. 
Total length of bolt =23.25mm, head length=7.25mm, thread length=16mm
Washer thickness=2.34mm
My HSS928AWD did not have threaded bolts welded on so you may need to get some.
They really had these things torqued on. I had a hard time loosening them with a 3/8 -12mm deep socket.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Miles said:


> I just went out and measured the side skid shoe bolt on the HSS928AWD.
> Total length of bolt =23.25mm, head length=7.25mm, thread length=16mm
> Washer thickness=2.34mm
> My HSS928AWD did not have threaded bolts welded on so you may need to get some.
> They really had these things torqued on. I had a hard time loosening them with a 3/8 -12mm deep socket.


if the side of an older HS bucket does not have those threaded nuts welded on , what do you use? do you have to weld nuts on or is there specific hardware you can use in place of that.?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> if the side of an older HS bucket does not have those threaded nuts welded on , what do you use? do you have to weld nuts on or is there specific hardware you can use in place of that.?


I believe you then use these 

NUT, FLANGE (8MM) Part no. #94050-08080


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The shoes are held on with a bolt/flat washer on the outside and a nut on the inside. The nut has a flat, bigger side to it which sits against the housing, facing the head of the bolt.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is the same photo with more pixels in it.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> if the side of an older HS bucket does not have those threaded nuts welded on , what do you use? do you have to weld nuts on or is there specific hardware you can use in place of that.?


Here's a photo of the inner nut holding the skid shoe on, HSS928AWD


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I used Grade 8 carriage bolts, with the flange nuts and washers on the outside of the skids.


----------

